# detector de presencia por infrarojos



## zapeitor (Sep 4, 2006)

hola, en pablin pone que donde esta el LED se puede poner un optoacoplador para conectarlo a otra cosa para evitar el uso de reles, pero esque yo lo que necesito es activar un rele mediante el detector de presencia  por infrarojos. la pregunta es asi el rele funcionaria???


----------



## chuko (Sep 4, 2006)

Por supuesto que funcionaría


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 4, 2006)

El rele y el led esta mal conectado, debe ir entre colector y masa, no directamente a Vcc.

Tal y como has dibujado el transistor hace un cortocircuito y el ledy rele siempre estan activador.
El rele debe ser el tipico tipo ralux para amyor potencia usa un bd438 si no me equivoco de pnp.
tambien seria bueno añadir un condensador electrolitico de unos 470uF cerca del 567 y uno de 100nf por los picos y espurias que pudiera hacer el rele.


----------



## chuko (Sep 4, 2006)

Es verdad lo que dice tiopepe123, no me habia dado cuenta de tremendo cortocircuito, y me rectifico:

Por supuesto que NO funcionará


----------



## zapeitor (Sep 6, 2006)

el LED venia asi en el circuito asi que supongo que estara bien, el rele esta ahi bien??? y los condensadores... vale cerca del 567 pero tiene un monton de patas ¿en cual va? y el otro ¿el diodo ese que hay en el rele (que tambien venia en otro circuito)no tendria que evitar lo de los picos? en cualquier caso el de 100nf donde se conecta??

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 6, 2006)

Esta bien pero mejor el emisor directamente a Vcc y la rama led+resistencia en paralelo con el rele y estara perfecto.

Algunos comentarios a tener presente

Recuerda los condensadores no se meta hacer cosas raras ya que es un circuito muy sensible y las bobinas las carga el diablo.

Si apesar de poner los condensadores isgue funcional mal tienes dos soluciones poner un regulador de tension tipo 7805 para el 567 y foto y 
emisor y transistor directamente a Vcc. (puede que debas revisar el data sheet para verificar que la patilla 8 es colector abierto)

Otra solucion es poner  una resistencia de 47ohms en serie que alimentaria al 567 y al fototransistor y sendos condensadores a la patilla 4

Siempre indico dos condensadores uno electrolitico que actua como una reserva de corriente y el 100nF frena la alta frecuencia  y espurios que se puedan generar en las conmutaciones de los integrados.


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 6, 2006)

incluso de pones un circuito de optoacoplador y triac es mas eficaz, pues no carga tanto el ic


----------



## zapeitor (Sep 7, 2006)

[edito]

me hace falta pero no ahi (el rele), lo voy a hacer con los CNY70 porque me vale conque detecten algo a unos 3 o 4 cm, hay varios a un lado y varios a otro, uno o todos los de un lado tienen que hacer saltar a un rele y lo mismo con los del otro, entonces tendria que pasar la señal de los CNY70 a digital y con una puerta OR de 3 entradas hacer que de un 1 logico si 1 o 2 o los 3 CNY70 del lado izquierdo dan un 1 logico y lo mismo con el derecho. el rele tendria que activarse cuando lo puerta OR de un 1 logico

saludos


----------



## Oliverio Arturo Chuc (Oct 14, 2006)

Estamos en lo mismo, el circuito logico es una buena opcion.


----------



## Oliverio Arturo Chuc (Oct 14, 2006)

Seria conveniente sacar el nivel alto despuès de la resistencia


----------



## MANUDIANA2508 (Sep 12, 2009)

hola a todos, alguien me puede ayudar con un diagrama de detector de presencia por infrarrojos?? por favor necesito presentar ese proyecto


----------



## jezzuzz (Abr 10, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> El rele y el led esta mal conectado, debe ir entre colector y masa, no directamente a Vcc.
> 
> Tal y como has dibujado el transistor hace un cortocircuito y el ledy rele siempre estan activador.
> El rele debe ser el tipico tipo ralux para amyor potencia usa un bd438 si no me equivoco de pnp.
> tambien seria bueno añadir un condensador electrolitico de unos 470uF cerca del 567 y uno de 100nf por los picos y espurias que pudiera hacer el rele.



hola tiopepe amm lo q*UE* dices q*UE* esta en corto soy algo nuevo me podrias poner el diagrama del circuito ya sin corto... es q*UE* planteas que el transistor esta mal y p*UE*s ocupo este circuito para hacer algo un poco mas complicado... no se si puedan ayudarme necesito el circuito detector de presencia que esta aqui posteado pero mi proyecto es que puedas saber si la persona que lo activa va saliendo o entrando de la habitacion donde esta, para de esta manera encender o apagar la luz si ya no hay gente dentro de la habitacion pense en utilizar dos circuitos como este e idear el circuito que permita saber si la gente entra o sale de la habitacion no se si sea viable ocupo su ayudota espero me echen la mano primeramente posteando el circuito de este post pero ya sin corto y q*UE* plis me confirmen que sirva y mas o menos a que distancia es sensible el emisor del receptor porq*UE* p*UE*s si pienso ponerlo en un puerta estamos hablando de que deben estar a  1 m o un poco mas de separacion entre el IR y el fototransistor am por ahora les agradeceria que me mandaran el diagrama del circuito ya sin corto y q*UE* sepan que sirve y hasta que distancia ok y si es necesario ampliar la sensibilidad  para mejorar la distancia entre ellos p*UE*s que deberia agregar al circuito y en que parte

*Estás en un Foro técnico, escribe como tal*


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 13, 2010)

Hola chicos , no se porque he armado mas de 3 veces este circuito pero no funciona, ha algien le ha funcionado??

saludos¡¡


----------



## miguel4526 (Oct 11, 2010)

ese cto. no funciona yo igual lo arme pero desde otra paguina.


----------



## Fortivo (Oct 11, 2010)

jejej tarde amigo , pero bueno me di por vencido antes , gracias saludoss.


----------



## Sky Kuro (Oct 12, 2010)

Aqui subo un link de una pagina donde el detector por infrarrojo al menos si me funciono por si alguien lo quiere hacer 

http://www.seattlerobotics.org/encoder/200112/richk.htm

PD: esta algo complicado y la pagina esta en inlges


----------



## Fortivo (Oct 13, 2010)

gracias sky por tu apoyo, saludoss


----------



## Diego Rodriguez Castaño (Nov 25, 2010)

Una pregunta, necesito un sensor PIR, que me detecte cuando una persona ingrese a un lugar, pero que no se apague di dicha persona se queda quieta, como se llama este tipo de sensor o si es una variedad del sensor PIR, como lo ubico, ademas podria conseguirlo en Colombia???.

Gracias.


----------



## yoyito (Nov 25, 2010)

Donde puedo conseguir librerias de circuit wizard. no tengo muchos integrados y en isis de proetus no me sale el LM 567. Ayuda es urgente..


----------



## Fortivo (Nov 26, 2010)

Diego Rodriguez Castaño dijo:


> Una pregunta, necesito un sensor PIR, que me detecte cuando una persona ingrese a un lugar, pero que no se apague di dicha persona se queda quieta, como se llama este tipo de sensor o si es una variedad del sensor PIR, como lo ubico, ademas podria conseguirlo en Colombia???.
> 
> Gracias.



Hola Diego Rodrigez no tengo ni idea de ese sensor, conosco el normal el de presencia, que le cortas la iluminacion ir a su paso y sige dando la alerta aunke la persona o objeto siga ahi.



yoyito dijo:


> Donde puedo conseguir librerias de circuit wizard. no tengo muchos integrados y en isis de proetus no me sale el LM 567. Ayuda es urgente..



Hola yoyito, yo me lo descargo todo eso con programas p2p ( como ares, azureus etc etc ), y ha veces es tan facil como por poner el google lo que quieres y enter.. tambien sueles encontrarlos en descargas en paginas masivas libres 

un saludo amigo.

PD: rebusca en el BUSCADOR de este foro, ni te imaginas lo grande que es ¡¡¡ algo seguro que encuentras


----------

